# 125G over the past year



## jercarr2018 (Jan 17, 2018)

Wanted to show the phases of my 125G before I break it down at the end of the week for moving.



http://imgur.com/oCZxQHi


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

gimme them plants b4 u tear it down kthnx


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Beautiful tank, and good luck with the move!


----------



## jercarr2018 (Jan 17, 2018)

DutchMuch said:


> gimme them plants b4 u tear it down kthnx


i'd rather these plants die in baggies and buckets before i give them to you


----------



## jercarr2018 (Jan 17, 2018)

Michael said:


> Beautiful tank, and good luck with the move!


Thanks Michael. The 125G is my only worry for the move.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

jercarr2018 said:


> i'd rather these plants die in baggies and buckets before i give them to you


o my:smow:


----------



## jercarr2018 (Jan 17, 2018)

DutchMuch said:


> o my:smow:


the plants currently in the 125 will be going right back in it. tank will be broken down and set up same day.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

jercarr2018 said:


> the plants currently in the 125 will be going right back in it. tank will be broken down and set up same day.


oh ok swag


----------

